# Best airlines from Alberta to Puerto Vallarta



## Lester (Mar 5, 2007)

Four adults will be traveling at Christmas to PV and were wondering which airline to choose.  When would be the best time to book this?  I don't want to wait too long, but I hear the better flights come out later??????????


----------



## Aussie girl (Mar 5, 2007)

I ususally check Selloffvacations. Right now they are only showing airfares until the end of October.


----------



## Canuck (Mar 7, 2007)

West Jet and Air Canada will probably have the best routing.  However, check out America West and Alaska.


----------



## BarCol (Mar 13, 2007)

My realtives flew Alaska Air from Calgary to PV last year - not sure if there was a stop anywhere though.. I like the idea of WestJet if thye go there.


----------



## merc (Mar 14, 2007)

If you are considering a scheduled airline, for a holiday week like Christmas, the best time is often in the very first week that you can book, which is I think a year out.   Recently we looked at online Cancun fares for next Feb, and they started at around $800 Canadian the week the bookings were first available; by the next week they were at $950, and soon I expect they will be around the $1200 mark as seats fill up.  Last year I saw the same pattern for Calgary to PV, and booking early was the cheapest option as it turned out for scheduled flights.

Charter fares come out usually not too much before the season starts.  They will probably be a bit higher than this season's due to fuel/labor costs.  Then you have the option of hoping for a last minute discount, but that is extremely risky if you need a specific date.  

I wouldn't expect much for fare reductions coming for right at Xmas fares because Alberta (and rest of Canada) to Mexico demand is extremely strong overall.    But as a result of the demand, there are relatively lots of flights to PV so anything might happen.


----------



## eal (Mar 14, 2007)

I have found that as soon as the flight comes available is the cheapest time to buy for high-traffic routes (such as Calgary or Edmonton to Mexico).  You can usually book 330 days out, but for a return ticket you need to wait until 330 days before your return flight.


----------



## Lester (Mar 15, 2007)

That's what we had always done before, booked a year ahead but had never used FF points before.  The agent at AVION told me to wait until May or June as so many of the flights could end up in a milk run (and we unfortunately have been on those before).  Maybe I should go ahead and book now????


----------

